# Please critique my newly updated blog



## Tim Ray (Mar 11, 2008)

http://timrayphoto.blogspot.com/

I would love to hear what is good about it, and any suggestions for improving.


----------



## N'Kolor (Mar 11, 2008)

I like the header...would like to do something like that myself!


----------



## wxnut (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow... all I can say. Stunning work, and put together in a great blog. Dont change a thing.

Doug Raflik


----------



## Tim Ray (Mar 12, 2008)

N'Kolor - it wasn't very hard to create and add the header, and to change the template so that I could have larger images.

Doug - thank you for the nice comments. It's good to hear that I'm on the right track


----------



## Tim Ray (Mar 14, 2008)

I've updated the header on my blog, tell me what you think.

http://timrayphoto.blogspot.com/


----------



## eravedesigns (Mar 16, 2008)

honestly the header is out of style thats like web 1.0 when people discovered gradients. The layout also seems a bit messy.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 16, 2008)

the gold gradient is really tacky. Try something simpler.


----------



## rezzy (Mar 16, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> the gold gradient is really tacky. Try something simpler.



i was going to say. the gold gradient against the gold text makes for harder to read.


----------



## Tim Ray (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok, I've redesigned my header to try to make it more modern, please tell me what you think.

http://timrayphoto.blogspot.com/


----------

